# Relocation Guide for Turkey



## th4s (Apr 21, 2007)

Relocation Guide for Turkey 

In most areas of Turkey finding accommodation to rent or buy isn't difficult, providing your requirements aren't too unusual. Accommodation accounts for around 25 per cent of the average Turkish family's budget, but can be more in the major cities. Property prices and rents in Turkey vary considerably depending on the region and city. 

It is very practical to have a street map of the area where you are going to live. Check out the local tourist information office for free copies. Even after you have found your home, you will find a street map invaluable for getting around.

Residences Permits

According to the provisions of Law no.5683 of 15 July 1950, persons who come to Turkey as tourists may stay Four months without a residence permit, unless there is a restriction in their visa or a separate provision in the visa agreement between Turkey and their country of origin. Generally the period stipulated in visa agreements is three months. ( NOTE İS SAY'S THREE MONTH'S ON YOUR VİSA THE ACTUAL REAL TİME İS 90 DAYS..!! )Persons who wish to stay longer in Turkey are required to apply to the security authorities for a residence permit. 

Rent (Kiralik) or Buy (Satilik)

If you're planning to stay in Turkey for only a year then renting is usually the best solution since the costs associated with purchasing a house can be 10% of its value. However with the upsurge in the popularity of Turkey as a holiday destination buying is a safe and good investment.

Furnished or Unfurnished

Most rental properties in Turkey are let unfurnished, particularly for lets longer than one year. Furnished properties are difficult to find and generally poorly equipped. Note that "unfurnished" doesn't simply mean without furniture" in Turkey. An unfurnished property is usually an "empty shell" with no light fixtures, curtain rods or even a television aerial. There's also no cooker, refrigerator, dishwasher and there may even be no kitchen units, carpets or kitchen sink! Always ask before viewing as you may save yourself a wasted trip. If the previous tenant has fitted items such as carpets and kitchen cupboards, he may ask you to reimburse him for the cost. You should be prepared to negotiate the price and make sure that you receive value for your money.

Areas

If you want to live in an area where there are many international residents it is best to check out where the schools and hospitals are. Contact your embassy or international social organizations and ask the international residents.

Costs

Rents for a 2-bedroom apartment in the south of Turkey start at £175 - 200 per month, while a 3-bedroom house start around £200 - 250 per month. In addition, you might pay a real estate agent up to 1 months rent. Then you might need to buy kitchen cabinets and maybe pay for redecoration.

Types of Housing

Many Turkish families live in communal property developments where rents are
lower than in the town centers. Rents are calculated according to the number
of bedrooms and the floor area (in square meters). Generally the higher an apartment is in a block, the more expensive it is (you pay for the view, the extra light, the absence of street noise, increased security and the rarified air). However, if a block doesn't have a lift, apartments on lower floors may be the most expensive. 

In case of a Dispute with the Landlord

If you have a complaint regarding a long-term rental, you should report it to the local municipal office (Kaymakamlik). If they're unable to help you, they will direct you to the office where you can make a formal complaint. Depending on the type of dispute you may be directed towards a solicitor.

This is to provide basic information about relocating to Turkey. The information in this post is of a general nature and does not constitute legal advice.

Any other turkey related questions ..Only to glad to help


----------



## SirAshes (Jan 13, 2009)

th4s said:


> Relocation Guide for Turkey
> 
> In most areas of Turkey finding accommodation to rent or buy isn't difficult, providing your requirements aren't too unusual. Accommodation accounts for around 25 per cent of the average Turkish family's budget, but can be more in the major cities. Property prices and rents in Turkey vary considerably depending on the region and city.
> 
> ...


hi my name is ashley

im 20 and im moving to turkey with my boyfriend who is in the united states air force i would like to get an apartment and a job while im living there i plan on staying there for 13 months i wanted to know if i had to get a visa before i get to turkey or do i get it when im there and i wanted to know if there was alot of terrorism going on in turkey and how safe you would say it was

thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

SirAshes said:


> hi my name is ashley
> 
> im 20 and im moving to turkey with my boyfriend who is in the united states air force i would like to get an apartment and a job while im living there i plan on staying there for 13 months i wanted to know if i had to get a visa before i get to turkey or do i get it when im there and i wanted to know if there was alot of terrorism going on in turkey and how safe you would say it was
> 
> thank you


Hi Ashley,
This is what the Turkish Embassy has to say regarding visas for US citizens:

United States of America: Ordinary and official passport holders are required to have visa to enter Turkey. They can obtain three month-multiple entry visas at the Turkish border gates.

Chances are you won't be able to work (or possibly even get an apartment) on a 3 month visa. These are generally intended for tourists. But you should contact the Turkish Embassy in the US to get specific information. Turkish Embassy - Washington United States of America

I wouldn't count on being able to work there, other than maybe on the Air Force base. But I don't know the current AF policies about hiring US civilians overseas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## vera LPT (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello Ashley....if you are going to stay in Turkey its not really need to take a special visa in the embassy...You can just come to Turkey you have all rights to stay here 3 month....before 2 weeks your 3 month visa will finish you just can go to the police station to get a new one it takes just an hour or maximum 2 days ....If you want to get some job here its also no problem you can speak english and its enough to get a nice work...im living in Turkey now but still didnt learn turkish...actually didnt need everyone can speak english...and in my office everyone speaks english...actually in our office only one turkish the others all from different countries Sweden...Russia....Germany...England
About your boyfriend sorry i dont know if it is the same with visa....i dont know all specification of your boyfriends job now but i think if he works in the united states air force...could be some problems with going abroad...Sorry dont know really about US but in some other countries it is forbidden


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

vera LPT said:


> ....If you want to get some job here its also no problem you can speak english and its enough to get a nice work...im living in Turkey now but still didnt learn turkish...actually didnt need everyone can speak english...and in my office everyone speaks english...actually in our office only one turkish the others all from different countries Sweden...Russia....Germany...England


I found it very interesting that there's only one Turkish person works in your place. Can I ask what type of work you're involved with if you wouldn't mind?


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Rod007 said:


> I found it very interesting that there's only one Turkish person works in your place. Can I ask what type of work you're involved with if you wouldn't mind?


And may I ask to PM me the name of the company and their HR address? I would love to move back to Turkey, and your employer seems to be perfectly what I need


----------



## mohammad Rahim Faeiz (Apr 8, 2015)

*Mr*

Hello,I am Faeiz Mohammad Rahim 48y old from Afghanistan and want to live and work in Turkey?


----------

